# So you really think manufacturers test products?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's wrong with this?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> What's wrong with this?


Those specs sound like straight Shenanigans to me


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

The 3500 5.5 will definitely have a hard time pulling 300' of 3/8" into a line even our big jetters it can be a task... the math on horse power requirements for first one are close... the 4000 however you'll never get 3500 at 10gpm from that unit it's a crock.. even the pressure washer rigs you can buy make false claims.. but buy a 4 or 5k pressure wash rig put a 500dollar hose reel a swivel or two and they charge you 15k


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Spartan does a pretty good job on their specs but they do stretch them a little bit. Honda is good but not that good.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

5.5gpm at 3500 psi 21-23 hp is enough.. however 10gpm at 3500 needs 34-36hp so that little Honda is way under powered for the pump their larger model


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

justme said:


> Spartan does a pretty good job on their specs but they do stretch them a little bit. Honda is good but not that good.


They all stretch them a bit. 

As to the original question, They say it will clean up to 10” pipe 300’. I doubt they spent a lot of time looking for that real world scenario to test it. If they had, they would be really disappointed.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Gear, what’s the pressure loss on 300’ of 3/8”?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

figure about 200 to 300 psi per 100' of hose on a 10gpm setup


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Toli said:


> Gear, what’s the pressure loss on 300’ of 3/8”?


at 10gpm the loss is 435psi per 100'. At 5.5 gpm, it's 147psi loss per 100'


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Toli said:


> They all stretch them a bit.
> 
> As to the original question, They say it will clean up to 10” pipe 300’. I doubt they spent a lot of time looking for that real world scenario to test it. If they had, they would be really disappointed.


I didn't see that in either description. Just said the gpm and how much hose is on the reel. Sometimes you need that much to go to the backyard or inside a building and still have enough left over to run into the pipe. 

I've actually gotten really great results with my jetter setup at 5.5 gpm. Same setup as in my Drains Deconstructed class and that pulled 230' with no problem and I wouldn't hesitate thinking it could do 300' under the right cicumstance.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> at 10gpm the loss is 435psi per 100'. At 5.5 gpm, it's 147psi loss per 100'





What chart you using that shows 435psi per 100 at 10gpm?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

justme said:


> What chart you using that shows 435psi per 100 at 10gpm?


most any by pressure washer companies


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Is that that using your 5.5 at 3500 sounds pretty violent with the twin turbo nozzles.. 

Most of our jetters are full size jetters but some of the stuff we do it's too much.. like even a house that's fully backed up it gets hairy trying to clear it before you make a flood..

We use shamrock nozzles we had a few enz nozzles and now stoneage "warthog" and the root ranger.. 

How's your jetter do in larger than 6" pipe... I know you do mostly residential but you want to have the capability of cleaning or at least clearing a 8" or 10" if you had to


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I didn't see that in either description. Just said the gpm and how much hose is on the reel. Sometimes you need that much to go to the backyard or inside a building and still have enough left over to run into the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Here’s where I saw it. 

Usually when I see anything above 6” it’s parking lot drains, roof drains, etc. the last two times I did parking lot drains it was 10” clay and it was 75% blocked with mud and debris. We lined the shallow manhole with snow fence to catch all the debris. 

5.5 gpm isn’t very much flow for heavy debris. I think it could be done with multiple passes with small bites. 10 gpm would be better but it’s still not much flow in 10”. 

So in my opinion, saying it can do 10” may be true, I don’t know if it can do it efficiently.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Thinking about it a little more, I’m looking at it from a perspective of having a machine that will make quick work of a 10” line. That might not be the right way because if I had a 5-10 gpm machine and someone asked me to jet a 10” storm drain I’d jump on it. Give me an excuse to buy some different nozzles.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea for sure.. I'm was just.thi king down the line you know..

We get contracts periodically to clean townhouse complex mainlines which can get quite large and deep here..

Storm mains can be huge and full of heavy stuff even a 18gpm can have a hard time with.. was just wondering the capabilities..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Toli said:


> Here’s where I saw it.
> 
> Usually when I see anything above 6” it’s parking lot drains, roof drains, etc. the last two times I did parking lot drains it was 10” clay and it was 75% blocked with mud and debris. We lined the shallow manhole with snow fence to catch all the debris.
> 
> ...


Excellent point and I didn't see what you circled in the description. However I think pipe capacity VS actual measurable output is the difference....one is an opinion, the other is fact. If I have enough time and ingenuity, any of us can make that jetter meet those capacity under the right conditions. However....no matter what you do, a 20hp engine will never ever......EVER..... be able to produce 10gpm at 3500 psi and for a manufacturer to advertise as such is lying about the product.


----------

